# oil drain plug location



## thedude2 (Mar 11, 2010)

Ok I am going to do my own oil change and I do NOT want to drain the tranny oil by mistake. I have a 2004 Passat 1.8T. Can anyone tell me where to EXACTLY locate the OIL DRAIN PLUG? Pictures with arrows would help as well. Thanks!!!


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: oil drain plug location (thedude2)*

underneath the engine you'll see a 3/4" hex bolt that's sticking out of the oil pan. That is it.
Your transmission drain plug needs a 12mm, 12 pointed driver to undo.


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Maybe you shuld just take it somewhere. We dont want you adding oil in your coolant or something.


----------



## thedude2 (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: (BoostedDubVR6T420)*

I was wondering how long it would take for someone to post that. Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------

